# cannondale r800



## buenos24 (Jul 16, 2011)

so i have been searching craigslist a couple times a day looking for a used road bike to upgrade from a cheap vilano that i bought as my first road bike. i came across a 2000 cannondale r800 for sale,

Specs:
- Cannondale 56cm Road Frame Aluminum Frame + Slice Prodigy Carbon Fork (by Time)
- 105 Gruppo (STI) ((Shifter are brand new) , Derailluers 
- Mavic Cxp23 Clincher wheels
- Vittoria Zaffiro Pro Slick 700x23c tires
- coda brakes
- replaceable rear drop out.
-Weighs ~ 21 lbs
-Botanger standard pedals.

this is what the seller listed and since i am pretty new to road bikes i wanted to know what would be an average price for this bike? any help is appreciated


----------



## buenos24 (Jul 16, 2011)

any help would be great...i dont want to miss out on this opportunity but i also dont want to be ripped off


----------



## buenos24 (Jul 16, 2011)

he told me to make him a new offer and i said 400 so lets see what he counters with


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

It's very difficult to give advise without a photo to see the over all condition of the bike. The bike is just under 12 years old. $400 would be a good price depending on the over all condition of the bike. Which at this time your the only one with that information.

Is it possible to get photos of the drive train, wheels and frame and fork? This may help and others more knowledgeable then myself will chime in. 

Peace


----------



## buenos24 (Jul 16, 2011)

ok i just need my post to go up to ten


----------



## buenos24 (Jul 16, 2011)

bump so i can post link for bike


----------



## buenos24 (Jul 16, 2011)

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/bik/2493234030.html


----------



## Doug P (Jun 27, 2011)

Was in the same situation your in about a month or so ago. Found a last years Snapse 6 alloy for about half the msrp at my LBS. Not as good of components but the fit and all their help is worth the couple hundred extra bucks for me. It's my first real road bike so I don't really notice the difference from tiagra to 105. I'll save that for the next bike. As for now I'm just trying to wear this one out. 450 miles in 4 weeks.


----------



## buenos24 (Jul 16, 2011)

well congrats on your find..im going to keep looking cause this guy doesnt want to come any lower than 675 even tho he lowered it to 640...he now says its back up to 675...hes going all over the place


----------



## VTBike (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi - I actually am about to sell pretty much the exact same bike, except much nicer! Its a 56cm R800 frame from 2000, with about 500 miles on it - it was my wifes, but never quite fit her correctly, so she didn't ride it.. Great condition - a few skuffs from moving it to house to house.. but never crashed. It's the bluegrass color, which is dark metallic green in some light, and dark metallic purple in other angles. It has the 105 drivetrain including breaks. It currently also has a dura-ace 7700 front derailluer, and new dura-ace chain. It also has a new Specialized carbon seatpost (bought for $90 on sale), and new Syncros stem in polished silver. New Michelin Lithion 2 tires ($40 each). THe wheels are Mavic CXP-22 in very good condition as well (my wife is 130 lbs). Pedals are Look A2, which are a from around 2003, but in excellent condition. The only thing it doesn't currently have are shifters. Basically, I bought a bunch of new stuff for it in hopes of my wife riding with me again.. But she just is too stretched out on the bike, so I finally bought her a new one in the right size. In purchasing new things for it, I bought her new Ultegra 6800 STi shifters, which I will be moving to her new bike, and no longer have the old ones. My plan was to try and source a slightly used set of 105 shifters, or new ones. Once I do that, I'm looking to get about 500 min. for the bike. 

I'm not saying all this to sell you the bike, but to let you know what a similar seller is (honestly) trying to get. I think for a 11 year old bike, that guy trying to sell it for 650 is a little off the mark. I figure with the new components I have on mine, it will be well worth the 500-550 I want for it.

Now, having said all that... If you ARE interested, and can wait a few weeks, I'd be happy to talk with you. I'm in VT, but would be happy to arrange shipping (which would be around $50-60).. or maybe even meeting at some point in MA if it helped.. I'm hoping that once am ready to sell it, its just easy to find a buyer!!

Either way, I would hold out for a price in the 500 range, or even 400 with the components he has.


----------



## buenos24 (Jul 16, 2011)

yea if he had better components on the bike i could see paying somewhere in the 500 range or less miles on the bike...im on a journey to find a much better road bike as im on a vilano right now and its not cutting it..if i cant seem to find anything you can always contact me when youre ready to sell and we can talk


----------



## VTBike (Jul 10, 2011)

Yup, will do. I can say the one thing you should plan on, no matter what you get, is buying a seat that really fits you.. Upgrading the contact points of the bike, and the wheels are the best bang for the buck, and will make huge differences in your riding. 

I think in the $500 range, those older Cannondales are still a huge value. My friend just got a new Jamis on sale for $700, with Tiagra components.. Its literally crap.. and is heavier then my Cdale R800. Atleast the 105 are fairly quality components. The one area that can really be upgraded for weight savings - on the bike I will be selling, and that guys, is the crank and BB and the wheels. Before I bought my new bike (a Cdale Supersix), I was on a Cdale CAD3 (same frame as the R800), and I was able to put mostly dura ace on it, and get it down to 17 lbs. With even better wheels, would have been in the 16s. It rode incredibly nicely too.

The one thing I'll say about that guys bike is he has a really whacky handlebar setup.. I mean, completely wrong. The angle of the bars is terrible, I can't believe anyone would even think about riding like that!!


----------



## buenos24 (Jul 16, 2011)

i heard that the r800 is a fast road bike and kills the hills that was one of the major reasons why i was looking at it


----------



## VTBike (Jul 10, 2011)

The CAD 3 is a very stiff frame. The R800 used the same exact frame as the SAECO team frame that Mario Cipollini road in the tour. So yes, it is great on hills, it is fast, and it is light -- all relative to the price you can get a full bike for. The carbon supersix blows it away as far as stiffness, lightness, etc.. But your looking at $2K minimum instead of $500 bucks. In the price range you are looking at, I don't think you can go wrong with a CAD 3 framed cannondale. 

As another price comparison point for you, I sold my CAD 3 frame on Ebay, with some parts. Basically, it was a 58cm SAECO team replica (same frame as R800 with diff. paint job), and I included a dura ace crank and bottom bracket, as well as a titanium seatpost, syncros stem, and a handlebar. Nothing else. It sold for $180.. which I thought was a steal for the buyer. The buyer also thought as much, and was thrilled to get the bike. THe frame was in MUCH worse condition than the R800 I have though. I probably put a few thousand miles on it, paint was bubbled, more scratches, etc..

Upon building it up, he contacted me and said he rode his "normal ride" with the cannondale and made a personal best time.. Now, I have no idea what he was riding with before, but clearly it was an upgrade for him, so I was happy.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Yeah, you heard right. That bike is nice...give it time and he may have to think twice about your offer. I've never seen anything like that sell for that much on craigslist.


----------



## buenos24 (Jul 16, 2011)

yea the r800 is prob the bike for me, well for what i want to get out of a road bike, and i have seen some r1000 on ebay for a little more than what he was asking so if my budget were to go into the 7 or 800 range(sucks to be a college student paying for school) then i would just go with an r1000


----------



## buenos24 (Jul 16, 2011)

theres actually an r1000 on sale on ebay for 650 right now but its its a 54cm and i need a 56 so his r800 to me is over priced considering the r1000 is an 05 and his is a 00 and hes asking 675


----------



## VTBike (Jul 10, 2011)

Well, the only difference with the R1000 is components. Your still better off buying a cheaper R800, then upgrading components that you see necessary as they come available on Ebay. If your on a tight budget, there is no question you will really get more bang for your buck this way.

Listen, I'd probably end up dropping about $100 on buying new shifters for this R800.. If you can wait it out, I'll sell it to you for $450, and you can upgrade with whatever shifters you want. Ultegra, or even Dura Ace shifters sometimes go in the $200 range. New ultegra cassettes are $70. You would have a bike better than the R1000 for less. Just an option worth considering.

Regardless. If the frame is the same between the R800 and the R1000 (which it is), your way better off not spending the extra few hundred on upgraded 10 year old components, when you can buy 2 year old components that matter (like shifters, cassette, derailleur, or even wheels) for the same price.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I had an R900 which I believe is the identical frame. It looked & handled nicely, but it was extremely stiff.


----------



## buenos24 (Jul 16, 2011)

its prob not as stiff as the bike im riding now so it will prob be less stiff than what i am used to


----------



## buenos24 (Jul 16, 2011)

vtbike is there anyway that you could send me pictures of the r800 that you have? that would be great if you can


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

The CAAD # indicates the frameset style & vintage. Personally I'd stick to CAAD 5 and later because of 1 1/8 threadless fork over the earlier old quill system. The R# indicates the level of group etc it was originally sold with. The framesets were the same across the range.

I have an updated CAAD 5 - nice bike.


----------



## VTBike (Jul 10, 2011)

Sure, happy to send you some pics. I tried to pm you to get your email address, but I don't have enough posts for that. Can you PM me with your email address!?


----------



## buenos24 (Jul 16, 2011)

ok vtbike i sent you a message


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

buenos24 said:


> yea the r800 is prob the bike for me, well for what i want to get out of a road bike, and i have seen some r1000 on ebay for a little more than what he was asking so if my budget were to go into the 7 or 800 range(sucks to be a college student paying for school) then i would just go with an r1000


Sorry for not getting back to you sooner, I was out of town yesterday. As far as the caad 3 800 goes, from looking at the photos, this guy is asking way too much. Other then the drive train and components, the frame also looks pretty well used and it's an 11 year old bike.

I have a late 2006 clean caad 8 1000 in great condition. If I were to sell it, it would easily sell $1,200~$1000. Not trying to sell you on my caad 8 mind you. my C'dale is a 52mm, way too small for you and I still like riding my caad 8. It give me a different riding experience then my steel bike and gets more use during fall and winter. 

Keep in mind that the older caad C'dales are going to be much stiffer then the newer caad frames. The stiffer frames can ride pretty harsh out the box. With the right contact points and good wheels and 25mm tyres, you could tame some of the harshness a bit. 

Good luck with the hunting down of your first road bike. With some patience and some hard work looking around you'll come up with the right bike sooner or later. 

Peace


----------



## buenos24 (Jul 16, 2011)

vt bike looks like its in amazing shape im just not too sure on the color


----------



## VTBike (Jul 10, 2011)

buenos24 said:


> vt bike looks like its in amazing shape im just not too sure on the color


yeah, totally hear you. I think the color is sweet - but its a frame that can be either for a male or female.. Its just a preference thing, so whatever your most happy with. My first "real" mountain bike was a C'dale killer V with a dark purple to dark blue fade.. Man, I loved that thing. If my choice was between that light blue on craigslist, or the "bluegrass", no question I'd go bluegrass. But if it was between bluegrass and red for example, I'd have to think. Mostly, I just like frames that look different, and are visually striking - which this one is.. its understated, and eye catching at same time. But maybe the color just doesn't appeal at all, which is always understandable.

I'm posting some pics to get other opinions because i'm curios. The bluegrass color is basically a gloss metallic paint that changes color depending on sunlight angle. In direct sun, its dark green. In indirect, its dark purple. In inbetween light, it changes to dark blue, or blend. I took pics from each sunlight spectrum, one shoes the green, another shows the purple. I think the frame would look more "masculine" with black tape.. Currently its setup for my wife, who wanted white.

For further reference, i'm asking either $450/$550 for the bike, here's the details - looking for general opinions here:
Frame is in excellent condition, purchased for my wife (130lbs) in 2000. It never really fit her, so she never really rode it -- probably has 500 miles or less. Frame has minor scuffs, all from moving from house to house over the years. I upgraded some components recently in hopes of her riding with me, but she is still too stretched out - so I just bought her a new bike.. as such, selling this one. Drivetrain is really in good/great condition. Few skuffs on cranks and rear der. 
Frame: CAD 3 frame/ Slice fork, 1" threaded headset, 56cm, great condition
Crank/BB: 105 9spd
Rear der: 105
Front Der: dura ace 7700
Chain: new dura ace 7800 10spd
cassette: 105 9spd
Stem: Syncros, new
Bar: Cinelli eubios, 240g
Brakes: 105, good pad life left
Seatpost: New S-works carbon
Seat: Giro Pave (not pictured), good condition
Pedals: Look A3.1, great condition
Tires: New michelin LithIon2
Cables: new
Wheels: For $450, stock Mavic CXP-23/105 hubs, good/great condition
For $550, Dura ace 7700 hubs laced to mavic open pros. Rear wheel rebuilt last year with new rim/spokes. Bearings super smooth. Rear wheel basically new, front looks new, or little use. Also will include new blackburn carbon bottle cage with $550 option.
Shifters: NOT INCLUDED
Bar Tape: NOT INCLUDED


----------



## VTBike (Jul 10, 2011)

This one on ebay is sweet, R1000.. but 54cm.. How tall are you? Is 56 really your size, or can you deal with a 54, and put on a longer stem? Sometimes w/ people in between, you can ride either. $675 opening bid, + $100 shipping.. worth tracking to see what it goes for, if nothing else.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Cannondale-R100...=Road_Bikes&hash=item4cf8acb826#ht_1009wt_932


----------

